# Good day...beautiful gulf



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Me, Tony, Johnny, and Cliff left Shoreline at 8:45, and then again at 9:01 because somebody (I won't mention who) left their regs in the truck. We settled in for the 24 mile run to natural bottom. An hour later we sent down a buoy and got suited up. Three rolled over and one stayed on the boat. Diving 125' looking for flounder, bugs, and grouper. Came up stoked! Great action on that dive. Flounder, bugs and grouper and lionfish. We then headed East another 4 miles to some more live bottom and sent 2 divers over...me and Cliff stayed to watch bubbles. Then Mahi...at least 60-80 or more on the surface. We quickly put a hook on a bottom rig and just tossed it over with a tiny piece of squid. They were going nuts and we pulled as many in as possible until our divers came up and we had to go retrieve them. Then we had a boat in distress so we went over to help. They were thankful. Did one other tank each (in pairs) and then headed home. Between rod and reel and diving our cooler wouldn't close. Oh, and the king hit a cig from the bubble watcher while on our first dive.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!! Great job Jeff and crew!!! Nice haul!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Some good meals!!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a haul!!! Good job guys!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Now THAT'S a good haul! Sounds like you guys had one awesome day.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Best looking wind all year.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice one guys! Great haul.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Spiney!!! awesome assortment for a fine cook out.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to see y'all had a good trip, looks like way more fun than inspecting a bridge.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job Jeff and crew!


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for taking us out Jeff. Was a great day!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a better pic.


----------

